# Funky WX color



## FrenchNago (Jan 1, 2011)

Hi All,

Greetings from frozen Paris,

Just bought a 2008 C50 to replace a bit large C40 (AD11)....(.57 to 55) might even sell the latter.

Here's a pict because I just can't find the color code, seem its a mix maybe custom. Its going to be a fun time building this (campy, mavic, ritchey wcs)












keep you posted.


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

Color code is WX07


----------



## FrenchNago (Jan 1, 2011)

Salsa_Lover said:


> Color code is WX07


Thx sala_lover; now I'll sit tight, tough , and wait for the box..........


----------



## FrenchNago (Jan 1, 2011)

*Its Here!!!!*

Here it is!!! Ready to be built  its a WX07 scheme but fluo orange paint and c50 marking.........striking and original......will use orange or silver or black bar tape:blush2: :blush2: 

record (98&99)/OP/sapim wheels
Campy record/chorus (10s) everything else
Ritchey WCS bar & stems
Selle italia flite gel flow saddle










large file for a great frame


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

congratulations, that would be a C-50 in a paintscheme not often seen.

keep us posted with the build pics


----------



## FrenchNago (Jan 1, 2011)

*Build coming along*

No picts yet........

can't decide for the tape color, lizard skins dsp orange or black or silver grey......wadya think?? ( bars will be carbon black, levers and hoods black)


----------



## nicensleazy (Aug 3, 2008)

Looks in very good condition......great buy!


----------



## FrenchNago (Jan 1, 2011)

there are two minor nicks in the paint but nothing unfixable.......will have to get a little paint from a model store and a good clear thin poly varnish......i'll do that later. For now its in my LBS 'cause my bottom bracket/cogset tool (....) is 0.05mm too short to uncrew the BB cups (standard campy record). I'm in a hurry to get it back and its brother C40 to finish the transfer and ride it  

I'll get a campy tool as fast as possible............


----------



## FrenchNago (Jan 1, 2011)

*here it is (- bartape)*

well here it is for now....bartape to be added and new cables soon to come

record/chorus 10s 50/39 11/21
look keo carbon
ritchey wcs cockpit
open pro/sapim/record/ultremo r1/michelin latex
selle italia flite gel flow


----------



## FrenchNago (Jan 1, 2011)

*Finished-for now*

Here it is: the final touch (Colnago silver bartape and logo caps) for now for this C50 WX07 Campy record/chorus Ritchey cockpit.......:blus


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

the orange seems to be light reflecting, is that right ?


----------



## FrenchNago (Jan 1, 2011)

Salsa_Lover said:


> the orange seems to be light reflecting, is that right ?


Yes it is.......in misty weather its amazing, at sundown even better, in full sunlight its a blast.........


----------



## Karbon Kev (Sep 7, 2009)

Really sweet, loving that silver ...


----------



## FrenchNago (Jan 1, 2011)

*Thx all*

thx to all.....Colnago bar tape is a real sh... to apply.............beware


----------



## Evil Laugh (Oct 9, 2009)

What a great colour.


----------



## FrenchNago (Jan 1, 2011)

*moer of the same love affair*

other angles of the my C50:





































just love that thing:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Ride-Fly (Mar 27, 2002)

What is the length of the head tube? From the old eyeball test, it seems to me to be a tad shorter than 14.1 cm which would indicate a 54. I always thought it funny that the difference in Colnago's sizing between a 54 and a 55 was 3 mm in top tube length. The major difference being in the 9 mm head tube length. BTW, how tall are you Frenchy? I ride a 55 and and have short legs but by the looks of your set-up, I would say that you are at least 6'0" with very long limbs. Great looking bike BTW!


----------



## FrenchNago (Jan 1, 2011)

*sizing*

head tube is 132 per caliper.........its a 54x54 C50 2007 model. my inseam is 83 cm and i'am 1.77m shoes are Specialized on Look keo max pedales and cleats. crank axle to seat top is 77.3

picture of rider to give you fit idea:


----------



## Ride-Fly (Mar 27, 2002)

FrenchNago said:


> head tube is 132 per caliper.........its a 54x54 C50 2007 model. my inseam is 83 cm and i'am 1.77m shoes are Specialized on Look keo max pedales and cleats. crank axle to seat top is 77.3


You are about 2 cm shorter than me and we have the same cycling inseam. But still, looking at your set-up on both your C50 and 57 C40, it leads me to think that you have much longer legs than me. BTW, as you probably know already, your C50 is considered a size 54 which has a 54cm ETT and 13.2cm HTL. A 55 has a 14.1cm HTL. As you are probably well aware, I am looking for a C40 but I think I may want a 56 instead of my normal size of 55 because I just found out last night that the C40s had slightly shorter HTLs than the later model C50s, ext Cs, and ext Ps.


----------



## FrenchNago (Jan 1, 2011)

Ride-Fly said:


> You are about 2 cm shorter than me and we have the same cycling inseam. But still, looking at your set-up on both your C50 and 57 C40, it leads me to think that you have much longer legs than me. BTW, as you probably know already, your C50 is considered a size 54 which has a 54cm ETT and 13.2cm HTL. A 55 has a 14.1cm HTL. As you are probably well aware, I am looking for a C40 but I think I may want a 56 instead of my normal size of 55 because I just found out last night that the C40s had slightly shorter HTLs than the later model C50s, ext Cs, and ext Ps.


You are right its a 54:idea: wonder why i wrote 55 in the signature. Concerning the C40 here are geo charts and a c50 geo chart........they are similar in both mentioned lengths enclosed are geo charts for the c40 "2001"; "2004"; and c50 ~"2007"

ps: the 57 C40 AD11 is still for sale if you decided to get a slightly shorter frame than 60  PM me for details


----------



## Sablotny (Aug 15, 2002)

*Who you calling funky?*

Looks great to me, but then I'm a little biased!


----------



## FrenchNago (Jan 1, 2011)

Sablotny said:


> Looks great to me, but then I'm a little biased!


I was wondering when you'd turn up??  like your too. Cristallo right?


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

[colnacampyzealot] Oh **** ! another fugly abortion of the cycling cosmos with all the full package of monocoque and Dura Ace aberration !!!! [ /colnacampyzealot]


----------



## FrenchNago (Jan 1, 2011)

Salsa_Lover said:


> [colnacampyzealot] Oh **** ! another fugly abortion of the cycling cosmos with all the full package of monocoque and Dura Ace aberration !!!! [ /colnacampyzealot]


hey thats bike racisme:cryin:   I heard the Cristallo was a good bike,one of the only real italian monocoques, lugged hybrid???:idea: :idea:  did make it to Milram in between Zabel's legs, not that it won anything except a few sprints


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

they are allright for me


----------



## FrenchNago (Jan 1, 2011)

I love those bars on the Z machines bike........


----------



## Ride-Fly (Mar 27, 2002)

FrenchNago said:


> I love those bars on the Z machines bike........


Frenchy,
Don't tempt me into buying your C40! It's not my size!  Seriously, I wish it was a 55! After closer examination of the numbers, I will be limiting my search to a 55 or 56.


----------



## FrenchNago (Jan 1, 2011)

Ride-Fly said:


> Frenchy,
> Don't tempt me into buying your C40! It's not my size!  Seriously, I wish it was a 55! After closer examination of the numbers, I will be limiting my search to a 55 or 56.


Too bad you're not in France there is a online sales website called Trocvelo that has loads of Colnagos for sale..........but i don't know if the guys sell out of france or europe.....


----------



## Sablotny (Aug 15, 2002)

[colnacampyzealot] Oh **** ! another fugly abortion of the cycling cosmos with all the full package of monocoque and Dura Ace aberration !!!! [ /colnacampyzealot]

yawn... what does Enresto's grandson ride? Shiman-Yes


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

Ride-Fly said:



> Frenchy,
> Don't tempt me into buying your C40! It's not my size!  Seriously, I wish it was a 55! After closer examination of the numbers, I will be limiting my search to a 55 or 56.


I'd advice a 55, I am on a 55 now and the 57 is too large, I didn't get the opportunity to ride a 56 yet though.


----------



## iyeoh (Jan 6, 2005)

Sablotny said:


> [colnacampyzealot] Oh **** ! another fugly abortion of the cycling cosmos with all the full package of monocoque and Dura Ace aberration !!!! [ /colnacampyzealot]
> 
> yawn... what does Enresto's grandson ride? Shiman-Yes



[TulioLikesaDaLugs] Col-No-Go! [/TulioLikesaDaLugs]


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

FrenchNago said:


> I love those bars on the Z machines bike........


That's a Cinelli RAM

I have them on all my Colnagos, great bars, feel good, look good and not heavy like other integrated bars, I like the better positions I can get compared to the FSA K-Wing that were my main bars before, also I like the flared drops that provide better cleareance for your arms when on the drops.

They are quite expensive though some $500-600 new but can be got new on fleabay for $450, ( just be careful with that taiwan seller who has them cheaper, they are fakes ) you could also find some RAM v1 for some $200-300 if you can trust used carbon bars.., the V1 has an aluminum clamping area where the paint use to peel off, but it is just cosmetic and I saw you have painting skills, so there will be no problem

I am at the office now and paintbucket is blocked so I can't post my bikes pics with it, but you can find them easily on the Colnago Subforum.

my 3 bikes have the modern style drops but there is also a classic ( or progressive ratio ) drops version.


----------



## FrenchNago (Jan 1, 2011)

Salsa_Lover said:


> That's a Cinelli RAM
> 
> I have them on all my Colnagos, great bars, feel good, look good and not heavy like other integrated bars, I like the better positions I can get compared to the FSA K-Wing that were my main bars before, also I like the flared drops that provide better cleareance for your arms when on the drops.
> 
> ...


ahaaa i shall look that up and research........:idea:


----------



## FrenchNago (Jan 1, 2011)

Sablotny said:


> [colnacampyzealot] Oh **** ! another fugly abortion of the cycling cosmos with all the full package of monocoque and Dura Ace aberration !!!! [ /colnacampyzealot]
> 
> yawn... what does Enresto's grandson ride? Shiman-Yes


I noticed that on your Blog.........great stuff by the way!!!!.......well imagine it with SR with the red markings!!! Doesn't change anything on the Frame quality though, I like the M10 and its a winning bike now too


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

Frenchy, I checked my C40 and it is actually a 54 and not a 55 like I thought originally.

I like how it fits and rides...

how does it ride for you and how do you feel it ? Do you think is the right size or small ?


----------



## FrenchNago (Jan 1, 2011)

Salsa_Lover said:


> Frenchy, I checked my C40 and it is actually a 54 and not a 55 like I thought originally.
> 
> I like how it fits and rides...
> 
> how does it ride for you and how do you feel it ? Do you think is the right size or small ?


personally for my size and fit i'm on a 54 C50 (as you know) and for my inseam and height it is puuuurfect.......... Was on it 5 hrs ago riding along at 33.8 average speed for a quick 50 mn ride around Longchamp in Paris and the darn thing was saying faster, faster!!!


In fact i had fun measuring myself from head to toe and entering everything in a Fit Computer and I am spot on!!! (experience pays)


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

how high have you setup your handlebars ( hub axel to center of bars ) and how long stem ?


----------



## FrenchNago (Jan 1, 2011)

Salsa_Lover said:


> how high have you setup your handlebars ( hub axel to center of bars ) and how long stem ?


HB:55.5 / stem: 120 makes for a low cockpit (1cm spacer) and good center of gravity.

bars are pro pilot 42 13,5~13,7 drop that i love........


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

you have setup your bike almost the same as me

I am 1.80cm with somewhat short legs, so I guess the fit is right.

I just got a second EP frame on 54 I'll open a thread about it to have some chat about


----------



## FrenchNago (Jan 1, 2011)

my sizes are on your new post Salsa, Just to finish this off my cranks are 175 + look keo max, and seat is 77 from crank axis to top of seat (my contact point)


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

Ride-Fly said:


> Frenchy,
> Don't tempt me into buying your C40! It's not my size!  Seriously, I wish it was a 55! After closer examination of the numbers, I will be limiting my search to a 55 or 56.


how about this NOS 54 ?










http://cgi.ebay.it/Colnago-C40-HP-mis-54-/280645871557?pt=Biciclette&hash=item4157cc27c5


----------



## FrenchNago (Jan 1, 2011)

Salsa_Lover said:


> how about this NOS 54 ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


beautiful.....................


----------

